# ringing the bell to do business?



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

I was reading another thread about what to do when its raining out and the baby has to do his business. Abbey was talking about how her baby rings the bell to let her know its time to go. How do you train him to do that?
That would be great since Coco barks at everything lately.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll have to ask my friend... her Springer Spaniel is trainned to do that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hang a bell within the dog's reach from the door to go out. Before you go out every time, ask if he needs to go out and jingle the bell. Many dogs start jingling it on their own. You can also lure or free shape the behavior and attach it to the door opening to go out.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Coco's mommy - I hung a bell on ribbon from the door knob and each time I took Abbey out (which was every 2 hrs at first), I would take Abbey's paw and hit the bells with them and say "Outside". Then she went through a play with the bells period, but each time she hit them I'd take her out. Then when she started getting it, I reinforced her by giving her a cheerio treat each time she rang the bell to go outside to potty, then another cheerio after she did her business. She does great at this until it rains - then forget it! She won't ring that bell for anything! She just does her business right on the floor in front of the bell!! Not sure how we're gonna tackle that problem. I don't want to confuse her by using wee pads, too. :new_Eyecrazy: But I may have to 'cause this is one little princess that doesn't want her feet wet!!


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Abbey:
Our Sheltie Daisy is like your little girl, she refuses to go out if its raining but shes 5 so she can hold it quite awhile.







Thanks for the training tip!







Coco seems very trainable. Just tonight I taught him sit within 10 minutes.







I think I'll make sure hes got that down pat then try lay down. I'm going to go out tomorrow and buy the bell and ribbon. :lol: Thanks again!!! :lol:


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Shiner our min pin is bell trained. It was very east he is very smart. We did as the others before me said. comanded him him to paw at the bell before we let him out. We first taught him the touch command. 

First get the bell and set on the floor and ask them to touch and point to it. (we say get that bell)

then reward when they touch it with nose or paw anything. (it may help to rub hotdog or a treat on the bell and they will naturaly go to smell it then you reward.

After they get the touch command move it up to the door and ask for the command then take them out. 

You have to be consistant and ask for the command everytime before they go out.
they will pick it up that they have to ring it to get to go out.

The only bad thing is Shiner will ring it when he wants to go out and play or if he hears something and he want to go bark. We have ignored his request before and he just keeps ringing harder and harder. Plus ours is loud and we can hear it all through the house.

I hope this helps it has worked great for us.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

dont you hate it when they "abuse" their bell privaledge?? LOL!!

i taught gruffi...he learned within a couple of weeks. we let them in the backyard to go potty (we didnt have one before) and i was going to teach the girls...but we basically leave the door open all day now. so gruffi just rings the bell when he wants to go for a walk.







LOL. which is all the time.







he's still my baby!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hung a bell when we first got Sadie and she was scared to death of it. I finally gave up. Maybe its time for me to try it again. If anyone would like to volunteer to come to my house and teach Sassy and Sadie to ring the bell, I'd be glad to have you!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

love the stories about bell abuse









i'd love to train lucy to do that BUT.. we live in a condo and i don't want her taking a dump on the balcony!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

puppylucy...you can teach her to ring the bell....and then you can take her to go potty outside. if you want to teach her to go outside. lol. we lived in a townhome (no backyad) and we hung the bell on the front door. gruffi would ring it and we would have to put his leash on him to take him to the front yard area. 

its a great way to teach your dog to not run outside. like whenever i would take him out, he'd have his leash, and i'd put him in a sit-stay and if he would get up when i would open the door...i'd slam it. tell him to sit stay. 

it takes about a week for them to fully understand that they have to sit-stay while you step outside first...and then they can follow. and then i would teach sit-stay while i would close the door. LOL. i was really strict with him. 

not anymore though


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

msmagnolia, where are you in the Deep South?? Are you close to Charlotte by chance?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

LOL mine TOTALLY abuse the bell privilege!! They are so naughty







Rocky has learned that if he wants to play he just needs to ring the bell OR the best is when his sisters have a bully stick or something else of his and he feels the need to ring the bells because he thinks they will come to the door and drop whatever they have and then he runs to get it!! These little guys are too much, we never know now if he has to go or if he is just abusing the privilege!! Haley and Maya are scared of the bells, either that or they just dont "get it"


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> I don't want to confuse her by using wee pads, too.[/B]


Don't worry, I don't think you will confuse her. Izzy uses the grass outside or the pee pads inside, it doesn't matter to her. If I take her outside she will pee. If I'm busy or not home, she will use her pee pad.


----------

